# Lets see some fall color



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I can't wait to add to this thread! We're behind here in Western PA though. Hardly anything has turned yet.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Fall color doesn't happen here, but heading to Asheville this weekend and hoping I timed it right.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Visitor said:


> Fall color doesn't happen here, but heading to Asheville this weekend and hoping I timed it right.


It's hit or miss. The temps have cooled off quickly so a lot of trees are turning. We drove through Asheville a week ago before the temps dropped and there was very little color. By this weekend there should be some.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> > Fall color doesn't happen here, but heading to Asheville this weekend and hoping I timed it right.
> ...


Such a hard thing to time, hoping upper elevations will be better.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

My high bank backyard is across the lake from where I took the pictures, toward the far right of the image. Taken today.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

PNW_George said:


> My high bank backyard is across the lake from where I took the pictures, toward the far right of the image. Taken today.


Love the shot.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Western Washington.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Pretty cool reference (fwiw):
https://smokymountains.com/fall-foliage-map/


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

440mag said:


> Pretty cool reference (fwiw):
> https://smokymountains.com/fall-foliage-map/


I saw that the other day while researching some stuff for "visitor". My wife and I have been wanting to drive the Blue Ridge Parkway for years but just haven't gotten around to it. We may have to in about two weeks judging by that map.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Just starting to set in here. Not a forest on a lake, but I like it. Snapped this after the first leaf cleanup of the season. Still have a few to go!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It's kind of hard to see but the redbuds are turning dark red.


----------



## piotrkol (Oct 27, 2018)

A little bit of orange and yellow


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

piotrkol said:


> A little bit of orange and yellow


Nice shot.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Walking out of work tonight......


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Walking out of work tonight......


What are those gorgeous red bushes lining the parking lot?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Walking out of work tonight......
> ...


Burning bushes! They go all the way around the parking lot.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I home office and this is my daily view. Wish there was some more red color in there.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The woods surrounding my house.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Those are the same type of bush in my first pic. Amazing colour


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

From the office at lunch......


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

My favorite tree every year. always is brilliant shades of red and orange.


----------

